

Why I don’t use adBlocker - Airballman
http://www.lengrand.fr/2011/10/why-i-dont-use-adblocker-and-co/

======
kennu
There's absolutely no point in trying to "suffer" ads. If the ads are of no
interest to you, then it's a dying business model anyway. Using AdBlock is a
way of communicating to the advertisers that they're doing it wrong, at least
in your particular case.

Personally I recognize many good forms of advertising that work for me, such
as Amazon's product recommendations and certain shops sending email offers
that actually interest me. But generic ads on websites I just block because
they suck.

